# Jeremiah Burroughs on the comfort of the covenant of grace in the battle against sin



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 21, 2020)

This post is actually number 2,500 on my blog. There are few people better than Jeremiah Burroughs whom you can quote. I am not on Facebook these days, so, if you see any posts that you like, remember to share them on FB or other social media:

And then further, Let the consideration of this be of comfort to thee (when thou hast committed sin against God, if thou be’st such a one as hath been spoken of) in remembering the Covenant that God hath made with thee, and bless God for the Covenant that he hath made with thee in Christ, and the difference that God hath made between thee and others in this thing; magnify his free grace in the Covenant of grace, for from thence is it that thy spot shall not be a deadly spot; and God will not deal with thee as with the wicked: certainly this is not from the nature of thy sin, for that may be as heinous as the sins of the other, but that that makes the difference is the free-grace of God in Christ.

O blessed be God for the Covenant of grace that hath made the difference. I remember I have read of Luther, he indeed saith when he was a Monk, though he were Conscientious then, yet then whensoever he committed any sin against God, his Conscience did so fly in his face, that he thought he was rejected utterly of God, till God made him know that Covenant of his grace in Christ; and then he thought he heard such a voice speaking to him, Oh Martin, do not despair, for thou shalt, as long as thou livest here in the flesh, sin against God; only do thou lustily oppose thy sin, and resist thy sin, and then know, that thou art not under the Law, but under grace: It is from hence that there is this difference, therefore bless God that ever he reveal’d this Covenant of grace to thy soul.

For the reference, see Jeremiah Burroughs on the comfort of the covenant of grace in the battle against sin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PezLad (Aug 22, 2020)

Do not abhor _us_, for thy name's sake, do not disgrace the throne of thy glory: remember, break not thy covenant with us. Jeremiah 14:21


----------

